# Advice regarding reading material



## Salimus (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone have any recommendations on books that may help improve my game?

I have been golfing for about a season and a half, and I still consider myself a beginner, making plenty of adjustments, trying to see what works and what doesn't. I shoot around a 95 most rounds (sometimes little worse depending on how well I am making contact with the ball from shot to shot). I was recently looking around online for some reading material that may help me develop a fundamental swing. My swing thus far has been developed from tips from friends, and just trying different things. I would say the main thing I focus on is making solid contact with the ball (as opposed to power or something else). I notice with many of my friends, that can hit perfect shots sometimes, but other times just completely shank the ball. I might drive the ball 250yds, hit a Pitching Wedge about 100yds consistently.

Any advice at all relating to reading material, general tips, things to focus on etc. would be greatly appreciated. I am only 22 and hoping to develop a solid game now that I can build on into the future.

Thanks all,


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a few books I like to read every now and again. Those being "Hogan's 5 Lessons", "The 9 Bad Shots Of Golf", anything by Earnest Jones, and an old book on the "Natural Golf" swing method. When I say "Natural Golf" I am speaking of the one with Moe Norman, Kuykendal, and not that new stuff they are peddling now days.

As a matter of fact, yesterday I skimmed over Hogan's book and found a section that reminded me of what my elbows should look like at address. It was something I had forgotten, and was not doing. 

One thing I do know is that no one book, or instructor for that matter, has all the answers to help a novice golfer become better. A book, or instructor is only as good as the student's physical ability, and comprehension of the instruction. I also tend to stay away from teachings, and advertisements that include the words "perfect" and "secrets" in their title. These are nothing more than "catch" words for the uninformed. There is no perfect swing info, and there are no secrets about the golf swing. There is one exception I know of, and that is Shawn Humphries's "Two Steps To A Perfect Golf Swing". Poor choice of words on his part, but the two steps he teaches are very good information.

Another instructor's book I like is Manual de la Torre's book "Understanding The Golf Swing". His teaching closely mimic Earnest Jones's instruction. He also gives a lot of info on the cause and effect of various ball flights. 

On another note, the golfer seeking info from books or instructors should not mix, and match instruction from different sources. This can lead to confusion. That said, most books do have a topic or two that can help the golfer. The golfer would be wise to dig those little tid bits out, and ignore the rest of the book. 

I think what golf instruction needs, is a book dedicated solely to "impact position with the ball", since that is the only thing that really matters in the golf swing. A golfer can have a text book swing, but unless that swing includes a great impact position, it is of little value. By the same token, a golfer can have a poor swing, but if he has a great impact position, he will play, and score well.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My favourite book is "Getting up and down" by Tom Watson. Its been my bible for a good few years. Its line drawings not photo's, and because of that I find it a lot easier to understand.


----------



## Salimus (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I will definitely look into a few of those.


----------

